# The Patriot Tactical Slingshot



## Bill Hays

This one is designed with the input of troops serving in the middle east.
A little longer handle so hammer gripping is possible. No pinky hole, as they're difficult to use with gloves on. High finger/thumb support cutouts. Can use any sort of propulsion elastics.
When used in the TTF mode it's dead accurate due to the perfect alignment of the bands, and in OTT mode it's pretty accurate as well.


----------



## Dayhiker

Looks like a real workhorse. I downloaded.









Edit: Almost forgot, Bill -- Thanks!


----------



## Knoll

Good-lookin! Thanks!!

Can this be made into pdf file?


----------



## Hrawk

Hi Bill, thanks for sharing this fantastic design, you're a real champ !

I hope you don't mind, I took the liberty of making a PDF of the design for easier printing / scaling by members.


----------



## mckee

nice design bill thanks for sharing


----------



## Charles

Thanks, Bill!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zhop

Thats way nice bill. I love seeing all your slingshots that you make


----------



## BIG PAPA

Outstanding design Mr. Hays, as a former airborne paratrooper and on behalf of my paratrooper brothers....THANK YOU...HOOOAAHHH..!!!!!


----------



## Jim Williams

Bill you are the man! I have been looking for a good through the fork design this week and you have just solved my problem! I am going to try and make one today


----------



## Bill Hays

It should work fine with a good quality plywood. 3/4" 12 layer or more Birch is a good choice.
Of course it can be cut from nylon, hdpe and other suitable materials as well. The one in the video is made from carbon reinforced ballistic grade G10 and will be off on Tuesday to a soldier who's going to Afghanistan for his second tour... he watched some of my videos and asked to buy a slingshot to shoot rats and stuff.... so I'm just going to send him that one to test out and see how he likes it.


----------



## Bill Hays

Hrawk said:


> Hi Bill, thanks for sharing this fantastic design, you're a real champ !
> 
> I hope you don't mind, I took the liberty of making a PDF of the design for easier printing / scaling by members.


Very generous of you Man! I hope everyone appreciates all the extra you do as much as I do.


----------



## JLS:Survival

Thanks Bill, you have awesome designs and thanks Hrawk for all the great pdf's!


----------



## Charles

O.K. Please excuse me in advance for being pedantic here, but I am just trying to help communication along. I always thought that the phrases "Over The Top", "Outside the Forks", and "Through The Forks" referred to band placement, NOT the path of the projectile. So with this understanding, Bill's arrangement is an OTF slingshout ... the bands wrap around Outside The Forks.

With respect to projectile path, a high speed camera would show that even an OTT arrangement will, with most shooters, fire the projectile through the forks.

A true Through The Forks arrangement is seldom seen because the bands passing through the forks tend to foul the shot unless the forks are very wide.

Another arrangement often seen is with the bands on the same side of the forks as the direction of pull ... This is the arrangement of old Wham-Os, and the arrangement used by Rufus Hussy. It is also the style used by Hawk with his tubes. I would call this BSS, or bands same side.

Again, I appologize for my pedantry ... and of course everyone should feel free to ignore my suggested useage.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Not pedantic at all. Sometimes we all use terminology that not precise enough, point taken.


----------



## Jesus Freak

I made one bill yesterday and after three shots it broke! I think the poplar I was using had a knot in the fork!Thank GOD that flying fork did not hit me in the face that would hurt!But me and my dad both made one so he gave me his!


----------



## cedar hunter

Here is a pic of one I made this morning. It is made from birch and I must say, Bill you are the man. Thank you for sharing the design me and my boy love it. This is my second board cut I,ve made because I gave my son my first one. Thanks again Bill for sharing.


----------



## rabid_jackalope

This may be a stupid question, but how would the rubber be run and attached for a TTF setup? the two holes have left me thoroughly confused.


----------



## HungaJungaESQ

Made a couple of these.

Certainly not the surest hand on these cuts for some reason, but I tried to salvage them. The linseed one seems more even and balance. The other one I spent a lot more time shaping, trying to keep it usable. I didn't do the second hole cause I wasn't confident in the location, and I'm not sure I'd ever mount bands that way.

But, here they are.... sort of xD








-Bob


----------



## Jim Williams

Are those made out of Oak Bob? I was fearful of making mine from Oak worried that it might break.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

rabid_jackalope said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how would the rubber be run and attached for a TTF setup? the two holes have left me thoroughly confused.


The holes are if you want to try tubes but the first hole you'll notice its slotted so that you can run rubber through it and over the bands then around the fork tip


----------



## HungaJungaESQ

Sling Jim said:


> Are those made out of Oak Bob? I was fearful of making mine from Oak worried that it might break.


Negative. They are birch. It's just what I had in the garage when I decided to make some. I'm curious as to what the "best" wood for these is though.

-Bob


----------



## slingshot_sniper

HungaJungaESQ said:


> Are those made out of Oak Bob? I was fearful of making mine from Oak worried that it might break.


Negative. They are birch. It's just what I had in the garage when I decided to make some. I'm curious as to what the "best" wood for these is though.

-Bob
[/quote]

Birch Multiplex,diamond wood or spectra would work


----------



## rabid_jackalope

slingshot_sniper said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how would the rubber be run and attached for a TTF setup? the two holes have left me thoroughly confused.


The holes are if you want to try tubes but the first hole you'll notice its slotted so that you can run rubber through it and over the bands then around the fork tip
[/quote]

I'm still very confused. Does anyone have a picture of this kind of setup?


----------



## Jim Williams

I will make a video for you tomorrow.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

rabid_jackalope said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how would the rubber be run and attached for a TTF setup? the two holes have left me thoroughly confused.


The holes are if you want to try tubes but the first hole you'll notice its slotted so that you can run rubber through it and over the bands then around the fork tip
[/quote]

I'm still very confused. Does anyone have a picture of this kind of setup?
[/quote]

This may help


----------



## Knoll

Yep, pic is worth whole bunch of words. Thanks for taking the time to post the picture.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

knolltop said:


> Yep, pic is worth whole bunch of words. Thanks for taking the time to post the picture.


Great that picture is a G10 flatshot from Bill Hays but it's set up the same as the patriot,BTW I should have a patriot in the next couple of days too,some kind soul offered to make me one


----------



## rabid_jackalope

slingshot_sniper said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how would the rubber be run and attached for a TTF setup? the two holes have left me thoroughly confused.


The holes are if you want to try tubes but the first hole you'll notice its slotted so that you can run rubber through it and over the bands then around the fork tip
[/quote]

I'm still very confused. Does anyone have a picture of this kind of setup?
[/quote]

This may help









[/quote]

So from the picture, I'm assuming the bands are then pulled around the sides of the forks? Thanks so much for the post, I'm new to this


----------



## slingshot_sniper

rabid_jackalope said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how would the rubber be run and attached for a TTF setup? the two holes have left me thoroughly confused.


The holes are if you want to try tubes but the first hole you'll notice its slotted so that you can run rubber through it and over the bands then around the fork tip
[/quote]

I'm still very confused. Does anyone have a picture of this kind of setup?
[/quote]

This may help









[/quote]

So from the picture, I'm assuming the bands are then pulled around the sides of the forks? Thanks so much for the post, I'm new to this 
[/quote]

Yes so the top band comes over and the bottom band under the forks,it is then shot through the forks


----------



## sling-N-bb

Since i dont have any skills what so ever in making things nor do i have the tools, i would buy
the Patriot Tactical Slingshot from someone, let me know???

Ed


----------



## HungaJungaESQ

Bill sells em.

-Bob


----------



## slingshot_sniper

My patriot here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13787-quick-video-review-of-the-patriot-slingshotdesigned-by-bill-hays/

A great design nice one Bill


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks Guys,
There's been 10 of these given out to troops in the last couple of weeks. Feedback from the field is very positive.



sling-N-bb said:


> Since i dont have any skills what so ever in making things nor do i have the tools, i would buy
> the Patriot Tactical Slingshot from someone, let me know???
> 
> Ed


I happen to have an extra one on hand right now. It's $85 for the 3/4" thick, carbon reinforced ballistic grade G10 one I have. PM if you want it.


----------



## shawnr5

You guys really should try one of these. It is a great design, feels excellent in. the hand and is much more accurate than I am.


----------



## Bill Hays

In answer to a PM of a pertinant question... for TTF the bands are held in place by positioning the flatband exactly where you want it then tightly wrapping with a common rubberband... three loops will hold but I usually take about 6.


----------



## shawnr5

Here is one of my three banded up. I cut slots to use instead of tying it off.


----------



## Hrawk

Oh very nice!

What is the wood you have used for the palm swell there ? I really like the looks of it.


----------



## shawnr5

The palm swell is Black Palm cut on a diagonal. It is a funky wood to work with. It smells like cut grass when you cut or sand it and is fairly fragile. I wouldn't use it for anything structural and like to use superglue or poly to give it a little more resilience. It does give a very unique appearance, though. I buy the turning blanks at Woodcraft, they are much cheaper than a 1/4" x 4" x 24" board and allow me to cut on the diagonal. I love the end grain.


----------



## newconvert

shawnr5 said:


> Here is one of my three banded up. I cut slots to use instead of tying it off.


sweet, where are you getting your wood? for me thats been hard not much selection ? i dont understand? i went to home depot and their selection is very limited. 1 more question, i have always loved oak, but i hear comments about oak not being suitable?


----------



## shawnr5

I am lucky and have several wood suppliers within 20 or so miles. I usually get my Baltic birch plywood at a shop called Timber and my exotics I get at both Timber and Woodcraft. As far as oak goes, if you alternate directions of the grain when you laminate it, it should be strong enough to have narrow forks. I bought a sheet of 1/2x6x24 oak that i'm going to use in laminating up a few frames. I'll just have to cut the designs down in height to match the board or add wood to get to the desired height.


----------



## newconvert

shawnr5 said:


> I am lucky and have several wood suppliers within 20 or so miles. I usually get my Baltic birch plywood at a shop called Timber and my exotics I get at both Timber and Woodcraft. As far as oak goes, if you alternate directions of the grain when you laminate it, it should be strong enough to have narrow forks. I bought a sheet of 1/2x6x24 oak that i'm going to use in laminating up a few frames. I'll just have to cut the designs down in height to match the board or add wood to get to the desired height.


thanks alot shawnr5, i guess i will have a look around its funny how hard it can be to find wood.


----------



## newconvert

thats what she said


----------



## shawnr5

It's easiest to find in the morning. Usually in hand.


----------



## Underachiever

JLS:Survival said:


> Thanks Bill, you have awesome designs and thanks Hrawk for all the great pdf's!


I´ll second that!

Wish you all the best!

Luke


----------



## DogBox

Hrawk said:


> Hi Bill, thanks for sharing this fantastic design, you're a real champ !
> 
> I hope you don't mind, I took the liberty of making a PDF of the design for easier printing / scaling by members.


Hrawk, do you think it is possible to include the measurements on the PDF?

It's just that not all printers know what size it should be - even if it says "100%"...

Thanks!!!


----------



## treefork

DogBox said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bill, thanks for sharing this fantastic design, you're a real champ !
> 
> I hope you don't mind, I took the liberty of making a PDF of the design for easier printing / scaling by members.
> 
> 
> 
> Hrawk, do you think it is possible to include the measurements on the PDF?
> 
> It's just that not all printers know what size it should be - even if it says "100%"...
> 
> Thanks!!!
Click to expand...

Check out the first post of this thread.


----------



## HP Slingshots

Beauty of a design, will have one made by tomorrow 

-HP Slingshots


----------



## HP Slingshots

WOW, just finished my patriot, and my god I've never shot anything like it, I'm not kidding you when I say this is by far my favourite design ever created. just shoots perfect. Never really shot TTF when I pick it up its seems like I've been shooting TTF for ever. Thank you very much bill for posting this design, even I may be able to now cut a card 

-HP Slingshots





  








IMG 0486




__
HP Slingshots


__
Sep 10, 2014











  








IMG 0485




__
HP Slingshots


__
Sep 10, 2014


----------



## Bill Hays

Bump. here's the Patriot template thread for those who've asked but can't find it.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Actually, Bill, The Patriot is good for everyone but nice you thought of our folks in uniform. In a combat zone we always looked for stuff to do when whiling away the hours either on op during a "break" or in the rear area...taking up slingshots for GIs wouldn't be a bad idea at all...it's fun, competitive, keeps your eye keen for other shooting, and yes you can plink vermin and camel spiders as well as discouraging "verminus erectus" from raiding garbage and creating a nuisance (bein' pretty careful here, we can't talk about shooting PEOPLE). Nice of you to offer the template of YOUR design as well, typical of you to want to share a design.

Each session I'm at my home range I think of how a slingshot would be on patrol and for what I could use it...no joke. Even if it's a little diversion from stuff it's worth it to carry one along, not heavy and lots of fun on "break" from tracking Haji.

It should be noted here that SF trains with "primitive weapons" such as bows and our Montagnard boys were very effective with their home made cross bows and bamboo bolts, much to the dismay of NVA who were skewered and bought the farm from crossbolts tickling their vitals. A slingbow might find its way into that training if one capitalizes on the idea and goes and promotes it correctly...much smaller/lighter than a real bow yet is equal to a medium bow which is what SF trained with. Here is a vid showing it briefly...





 ...and if you want to "save time" just fast to 1:00 if you want...betcha won't tho...hard to fast forward when your heart says don't. Note the caption, "Cause we don't need guns". 'nuff said?

And by the way, hope everyone's Halloween was a good one...perhaps not as intense as this...ROFLMFAO





Oh, if'n ya wanna vid with a message... "support our troops" is what I get out of it... they provide with their very lives the comfort and safety for millions of folks so your children or grand children can be born free.





THANK YOU BILL HAYS FOR THINKING OF OUR MILITARY.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Again, Bill, very nice to share with the rest of us.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Thanks Charles for the post... I've been using some wrong terms.

Many of my frames are OTF (outside the fork) and BSS (bands same side), both of which I've errantly termed TTF. I wasn't aware of the abbreviations so thanks for the info. In the future I'll amend my nomenclature to be more specific.

I like OTF (outside the fork) because I "think" it permits the best band/pouch flow through and least band congestion as the pouch nears the forks due to the wider points of origin of the bands. BSS also makes for a slightly wider origin points of the bands. Possibly my like for these mounting methods is just theory, for I've no slo mo videos to prove it, but I use slots exclusively and they are easy to cut into the frames using those two banding methods and of course faster than tieing. If I goof and mount one band slightly longer than the other (about 75% of the time) all I have to do is just remove it, adjust the fold, and reinsert instead of cutting a tie and retrying-retying only to goof again.

The term "top slots" explains itself

Thanks again Charles.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Thanks Charles for the post... I've been using some wrong terms.

Many of my frames are OTF (outside the fork) and BSS (bands same side), both of which I've errantly termed TTF. I wasn't aware of the abbreviations so thanks for the info. In the future I'll amend my nomenclature to be more specific.

I like OTF (outside the fork) because I "think" it permits the best band/pouch flow through and least band congestion as the pouch nears the forks due to the wider points of origin of the bands. BSS also makes for a slightly wider origin points of the bands. Possibly my like for these mounting methods is just theory, for I've no slo mo videos to prove it, but I use slots exclusively and they are easy to cut into the frames using those two banding methods and of course faster than tieing. If I goof and mount one band slightly longer than the other (about 75% of the time) all I have to do is just remove it, adjust the fold, and reinsert instead of cutting a tie and retrying-retying only to goof again.

The term "top slots" explain themselves.

Thanks again Charles.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Thanks Charles for the post... I've been using some wrong terms.

Many of my frames are OTF (outside the fork) and BSS (bands same side), both of which I've errantly termed TTF. I wasn't aware of the abbreviations so thanks for the info. In the future I'll amend my nomenclature to be more specific.

I like OTF (outside the fork) because I "think" it permits the best band/pouch flow through and least band congestion as the pouch nears the forks due to the wider points of origin of the bands. BSS also makes for a slightly wider origin points of the bands. Possibly my like for these mounting methods is just theory, for I've no slo mo videos to prove it, but I use slots exclusively and they are easy to cut into the frames using those two banding methods and of course faster than tieing. If I goof and mount one band slightly longer than the other (about 75% of the time) all I have to do is just remove it, adjust the fold, and reinsert instead of cutting a tie and retrying-retying only to goof again.

The term "top slots" explain themselves.

Thanks again Charles.


----------



## monkeyboab

I really like the look of this frame.


----------



## Evan

I'm brand new to DIY slingshots. If I'm planning to use bands and TTF, do I only need to drill the bottom holes w/ the slots?


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Charles said:


> O.K. Please excuse me in advance for being pedantic here, but I am just trying to help communication along. I always thought that the phrases "Over The Top", "Outside the Forks", and "Through The Forks" referred to band placement, NOT the path of the projectile. So with this understanding, Bill's arrangement is an OTF slingshout ... the bands wrap around Outside The Forks.
> 
> With respect to projectile path, a high speed camera would show that even an OTT arrangement will, with most shooters, fire the projectile through the forks.
> 
> A true Through The Forks arrangement is seldom seen because the bands passing through the forks tend to foul the shot unless the forks are very wide.
> 
> Another arrangement often seen is with the bands on the same side of the forks as the direction of pull ... This is the arrangement of old Wham-Os, and the arrangement used by Rufus Hussy. It is also the style used by Hawk with his tubes. I would call this BSS, or bands same side.
> 
> Again, I appologize for my pedantry ... and of course everyone should feel free to ignore my suggested useage.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Me too......


----------



## crypter27

*I like it!*


----------



## Kwionlgf

Hello, I'm new to the forum. I'm getting into Slingshots. I came across The Patriot Tactical Slingshot, through this forum, and now I am looking for one to buy. Please contact me at [email protected] if anyone can sell me one or even make me one. I don't have the tools to make my own, if I did I would make it myself. Thanks for reading this and have fun.


----------



## Kwionlgf

Evan said:


> I'm brand new to DIY slingshots. If I'm planning to use bands and TTF, do I only need to drill the bottom holes w/ the slots?


----------



## Kwionlgf

I think the holes would be useful if your going to use tubes. It's up to you.


----------

